# Some of my pigeons



## bilandi (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I'm new to this site, and I wanted to show you some of my pigeons. I hope you like them


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Good looking birds,I really like the black one what breeds are they.


----------



## bilandi (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you.

The black bird in the first photo is a German Modena, and the one in the 2nd photo is a Dewlap.



orock said:


> Good looking birds,I really like the black one what breeds are they.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Where's the pictures?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG...that was weird! There were no pictures, then *after* I responded and went back to the post, all the pictures popped up 
Beautiful birds!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

what you smokin msfreebird lol


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

What a great set of pics .........Your birds are beautiful !


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

thepigeonkey said:


> what you smokin msfreebird lol


LOL, Honest! They weren't there! I tried clicking on the title, went to his profile, came back (so they had plenty of time to load) and there were NO pictures 
Maybe I needed a stronger coffee


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

those are some very pretty birds you got


----------



## Narsilion (Nov 21, 2011)

what breed is in the third pic? its beak is so tiny!!


----------

